# Playoff Committee Blew it



## Mike81 (Dec 29, 2018)

I went back and looked at Notre Dame's Schedule and They beat Michigan by 7, Ball State by 8, Vanderbilt by 5, Pittsburg by 5, Northwestern by 10, USC by 7.  These were the close games.  I get it they are undefeated, but how in the world is this team ranked #3 in the country and they don't play a conference Championship game.  They should have never been ranked in the Top 4.  Dawgs should be playing Clemson right now.  Notre Dame SUCKS!


----------



## Coenen (Dec 29, 2018)

You say that as if the committee wouldn't have put The Buckeyes in ahead of UGA.


----------



## Mike81 (Dec 29, 2018)

Coenen said:


> You say that as if the committee wouldn't have put The Buckeyes in ahead of UGA.


Purdue beat them by 29?


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 29, 2018)

Quit whining.  ??


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 29, 2018)

Mike81 said:


> Purdue beat them by 29?



And TOSU's best win was against a team that got destroyed by Florida.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2018)

They also didnt lose by 3 TDs to LSU. Uga controlled their own destiny in that game and dropped the ball. Better luck next year.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 29, 2018)

Mike81 said:


> Purdue beat them by 29?


Conference champs, too. Even if you hate them, you had to know in your heart of hearts they were have getting in ahead of Georgia if ND had faltered. UGA's only way in was beating Bama.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 29, 2018)

I don't care who they put in there...... Anybody in the top 10 would have put up a better game than th Irish. I'm a dawg... But 2 losses is what it is.  Heck, UF wod have been better.  AU probably would have put up a better game Than these chumps


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 29, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> They also didnt lose by 3 TDs to LSU. Uga controlled their own destiny in that game and dropped the ball. Better luck next year.



You realize that UGA played their worst game of the year by far in the hardest place to play in the whole NCAA on the road.   After that loss, UGA got better every week and was one of the 4 teams according to Saban at the end of the year.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2018)

Nortre Dame had no business in the playoffs. To start with, if they want to stay independent in Football fine, but by doing so, they should not have any chance of making the playoffs, unless they beat at least 5 top 20 teams. This is a team that the fourth team in the sec east that took then to the last play.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2018)

It could not have happened to a better team.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> You realize that UGA played their worst game of the year by far in the hardest place to play in the whole NCAA on the road.   After that loss, UGA got better every week and was one of the 4 teams according to Saban at the end of the year.



Looks as if ND is playing their worst game of the yr and now they weren't deserving of the playoff spot. 

At the end of the day Uga controlled their own destiny and they blew it. Get over it. On to next yr!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 29, 2018)

I agree with you guys. I'd much rather see the Bulldogs getting the stuffing beat out of themselves at Jerry World by Clemson.


----------



## Mike81 (Dec 29, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks as if ND is playing their worst game of the yr and now they weren't deserving of the playoff spot.
> 
> At the end of the day Uga controlled their own destiny and they blew it. Get over it. On to next yr!


Nah,
This is how they have played all year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks as if ND is playing their worst game of the yr and now they weren't deserving of the playoff spot.
> 
> At the end of the day Uga controlled their own destiny and they blew it. Get over it. On to next yr!




this


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2018)

Mike81 said:


> Nah,
> This is how they have played all year.



??? 

How many losses did they have before tonight?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2018)

Winning games has to count for something. Alot of folks here want to reward losing.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 29, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks as if ND is playing their worst game of the yr and now they weren't deserving of the playoff spot.
> 
> At the end of the day Uga controlled their own destiny and they blew it. Get over it. On to next yr!



Do you think Nick Saban is not an expert at college football?  Do you think you know more than him?  He said UGA was one of the 4 best teams and deserved to be in the playoffs.  Hard to argue with the best football coach in the country, but I'm sure you are more knowledgeable than him.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2018)

If Uga deserved to be in the playoff then Fsu should be in a bowl game


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 29, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Winning games has to count for something. Alot of folks here want to reward losing.



If teams got rewarded for losing, I think the Seminoles would have a ring on their finger this year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> Do you think Nick Saban is not an expert at college football?  Do you think you know more than him?  He said UGA was one of the 4 best teams and deserved to be in the playoffs.  Hard to argue with the best football coach in the country, but I'm sure you are more knowledgeable than him.



Too bad he doesnt call the shots


----------



## Coenen (Dec 29, 2018)

Saban isn't on the committee.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> If teams got rewarded for losing, I think the Seminoles would have a ring on their finger this year.



By your reasoning, yes they should!!!


----------



## Horns (Dec 29, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Nortre Dame had no business in the playoffs. To start with, if they want to stay independent in Football fine, but by doing so, they should not have any chance of making the playoffs, unless they beat at least 5 top 20 teams. This is a team that the fourth team in the sec east that took then to the last play.


Agreed 100%


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2018)

FSU should be in a bowl game because Dabo said they're better than their record reflects. ????


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2018)

Who cares ...... Until they go to a true play off system it's no different than any other thing the NCAA has done in the past.  Division 2 or whatever you call them has a true play off system that works!


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 29, 2018)

Even Urban Cryer can admit that had the Buckeyes beat Purdue, they'd be in the playoffs. Had the Dawgs beat LSU or Bama, there wouldn't have been any questions. It's really that simple.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 29, 2018)

UCF would beat  ND.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> FSU should be in a bowl game because Dabo said they're better than their record reflects. ????



I think they could beat ND.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I think they could beat ND.


???

We've already watched that game play out...


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2018)

biggdogg said:


> Even Urban Cryer can admit that had the Buckeyes beat Purdue, they'd be in the playoffs. Had the Dawgs beat LSU or Bama, there wouldn't have been any questions. It's really that simple.



^^This, you want to be in, it is easy beat the teams on your schedule.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 29, 2018)

Coenen said:


> Conference champs, too. Even if you hate them, you had to know in your heart of hearts they were have getting in ahead of Georgia if ND had faltered. UGA's only way in was beating Bama.


Their final rankings had Ga ahead of OSU.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> ???
> 
> We've already watched that game play out...



I am talking about the new FSU.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 29, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Who cares ...... Until they go to a true play off system it's no different than any other thing the NCAA has done in the past.  Division 2 or whatever you call them has a true play off system that works!


Sort of. Same champion 6 of the last 7 seasons and possibly 7 of 8. Most of the FCS playoff games are just as one sided as this game was. There's just not a ton of parity in college football.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2018)

Coenen said:


> Saban isn't on the committee.



That is right. The committee only checks in with him about the seeding.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2018)

Coenen said:


> Sort of. Same champion 6 of the last 7 seasons and possibly 7 of 8. Most of the FCS playoff games are just as one sided as this game was. There's just not a ton of parity in college football.



Or common sense either. To think otherwise, is to say playing in the SEC is like playing in USA conference.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2018)

I dont think anyone understands how tough it is to play a SEC schedule.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 29, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Their final rankings had Ga ahead of OSU.


...and? 

What are the #5 and #6 spots worth in a 4 team playoff? If ND hadn't been undefeated, conference champ tOSU would've (magically) slid into the #4 spot ahead of the 2-loss Dawgs. Yes, even though UGA is probably the better team. Yes, even though it's not necessarily fair.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2018)

Coenen said:


> ...and?
> 
> What are the #5 and #6 spots worth in a 4 team playoff? If ND hadn't been undefeated, conference champ tOSU would've (magically) slid into the #4 spot ahead of the 2-loss Dawgs. Yes, even though UGA is probably the better team. Yes, even though it's not necessarily fair.



We should not have been in the playoffs because we lost tow games, and that the way it should be. It is just a shame that ND did not have to paly some teams the caliber of LSU, Alabama and Georgia or Florida.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2018)

They did play one lower level team in the SEC and were lucky to get out of that game, with a win.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 29, 2018)

Mike81 said:


> I went back and looked at Notre Dame's Schedule and They beat Michigan by 7, Ball State by 8, Vanderbilt by 5, Pittsburg by 5, Northwestern by 10, USC by 7.  These were the close games.  I get it they are undefeated, but how in the world is this team ranked #3 in the country and they don't play a conference Championship game.  They should have never been ranked in the Top 4.  Dawgs should be playing Clemson right now.  Notre Dame SUCKS!


Good grief. What a homer. The dawgs didn't do what it takes to be a part of the playoff. Get over it already


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 29, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> Do you think Nick Saban is not an expert at college football?  Do you think you know more than him?  He said UGA was one of the 4 best teams and deserved to be in the playoffs.  Hard to argue with the best football coach in the country, but I'm sure you are more knowledgeable than him.


Well then he should be on the committee. Until then your team knows what they needed to do to make the playoff. And they didn't do it


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 29, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> Do you think Nick Saban is not an expert at college football?  Do you think you know more than him?  He said UGA was one of the 4 best teams and deserved to be in the playoffs.  Hard to argue with the best football coach in the country, but I'm sure you are more knowledgeable than him.



Bama had just lost to UGA in every stat but final score in the SECCG. Nick was trying to save face and everyone but Dawg fans saw that.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 29, 2018)

All needling aside, the SEC should do away with the SECCG. All the SECCG does is hurt the SEC. The way the SEC has been going for a while there would be 2 or 3 teams from the SEC in the playoffs each season.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2018)

UGA AND OHIO STATE should have replaced Oklahoma and ND!
That is a fact!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 29, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Well then he should be on the committee. Until then your team knows what they needed to do to make the playoff. And they didn't do it


This is true,,,,even though OSU sux,,,,


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 29, 2018)

OSU lost to Purdue by 30, who lost to Auburn by 50, why are we still talking about OSU?


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 29, 2018)

How can anybody think that OU and ND belonged instead of UGA now?  The committee chairman even said they were not looking at who deserves to go, but the best 4 teams.   Guess he should have went with that, instead of conference champions of a weak conference, or a team that doesn't even have a conference.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 29, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Bama had just lost to UGA in every stat but final score in the SECCG. Nick was trying to save face and everyone but Dawg fans saw that.


Ha ha! That's funny


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Well then he should be on the committee. Until then your team knows what they needed to do to make the playoff. And they didn't do it



Guth I said that if Ga wanted to be in the playoffs all they had to do was beat LSU. They did not do that and have no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## bullgator (Dec 29, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> They also didnt lose by 3 TDs to LSU. Uga controlled their own destiny in that game and dropped the ball. Better luck next year.


Seriously?. Your going to compare a 29 point loss to Purdue to Georgia’s loss to a good LSU? I wish no good will on UGA but you’d have a better case if you argued for UCF!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 29, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Seriously?. Your going to compare a 29 point loss to Purdue to Georgia’s loss to a good LSU? I wish no good will on UGA but you’d have a better case if you argued for UCF!


UCF could beat ND


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 29, 2018)

If they eliminate the Big 10 and the special choir boys and put a minimum of 2 SEC teams in, then we have a legitimate tournament.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Seriously?. Your going to compare a 29 point loss to Purdue to Georgia’s loss to a good LSU? I wish no good will on UGA but you’d have a better case if you argued for UCF!



What on earth are you talking about?

I'm comparing Uga having 2 losses, one a 3 td loss to LSU, to Nd having no losses and getting into the playoff.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 29, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> What on earth are you talking about?
> 
> I'm comparing Uga having 2 losses, one a 3 td loss to LSU, to Nd having no losses and getting into the playoff.


Oh thank goodness your OK. I thought you got ahold of some bad likker and was arguing for tOSU over UGA.
Take another swig.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Oh thank goodness your OK. I thought you got ahold of some bad likker and was arguing for tOSU over UGA.
> Take another swig.....



???

You need to get out of that white room, with black curtains


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Oh thank goodness your OK. I thought you got ahold of some bad likker and was arguing for tOSU over UGA.
> Take another swig.....



Even though Osu only had 1 loss I wouldnt argue them over Uga. The only reason I'd argue ND is the undefeated season.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 30, 2018)

Coenen said:


> ...and? .


And.........your claim was OSU would have gotten in over GA if ND had lost along the way. The committee ranking GA higher in the final poll says GA would have gotten in over OSU had ND faltered.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Dec 30, 2018)

So a two loss UGA team should've gotten a do-over with Bama? Maybe a best of three?  

Sure they are a good team, but they did lose to the two toughest teams on their schedule.


----------



## huntersluck (Dec 30, 2018)

The committee made the right decision,  the bottom line is win when you are supposed to


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 30, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> They also didnt lose by 3 TDs to LSU. Uga controlled their own destiny in that game and dropped the ball. Better luck next year.



Says the man whose team got beaten so badly this year that the players applied for disability pay.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2018)

Playoff committee got jokes!!!


----------



## Coenen (Dec 30, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> And.........your claim was OSU would have gotten in over GA if ND had lost along the way. The committee ranking GA higher in the final poll says GA would have gotten in over OSU had ND faltered.


Perhaps I'm having trouble making myself understood here. IMO, once you get beyond #4 the final rankings are pretty much bupkis. If Notre Dame had taken an L, I think you'd have found that tOSU was suddenly #4, and the Dawgs held at #5. I think you're putting far too much trust in those rankings. I don't view the committee as being an objective body; it's just easier for them to be honest from 5 down once the top 4 are settled. Again, IMO, there is bias in that room towards creating a broader geographic base of teams for the purpose of creating matchups that will draw a national TV audience and drive revenue.

Likewise, if you aren't in the top 4, the outcome of your bowl game is similarly meaningless. I understand that it's fun to play the "X beat Y so they could've also beaten Z" game, but it's not real. The "underdogs" in a lot of the bowls have more to play for than the teams that had championship aspirations and are having to settle.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2018)

Coenen said:


> You say that as if the committee wouldn't have put The Buckeyes in ahead of UGA.


They didn’t put OSU ahead of UGA.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 30, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> They didn’t put OSU ahead of UGA.


They didn't need to. 

Again, you guys are making some substantial assumptions about the fairness of the selection process and resulting rankings.


----------



## Oldstick (Dec 30, 2018)

Wonder if the dawgs could have topped either Orange Bowl team yesterday?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 30, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> Says the man whose team got beaten so badly this year that the players applied for disability pay.



This is a fact. Just like my post was a fact! 

Accept it, quit whining, move on


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 30, 2018)

It looks like the playoff committee got it right again.

The top two teams are in the NCG. I'd say they are 5 for 5.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 30, 2018)

Oldstick said:


> Wonder if the dawgs could have topped either Orange Bowl team yesterday?


You mean the Cotton Bowl?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2018)

Oldstick said:


> Wonder if the dawgs could have topped either Orange Bowl team yesterday?



I think they "could" beat either of the teams. But the point is, they were not in the playoff, and they were not in it because they lost two games.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 30, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> It looks like the playoff committee got it right again.
> 
> The top two teams are in the NCG. I'd say they are 5 for 5.



I would have loved for Ga to play yesterday and go to the NC. I love GA just slightly less than I love Clemson. 

Saying that, these are hard numbers to beat. The past three years I have been too drunk to walk to bed after the game....that means that I stayed up until the end.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 30, 2018)

The Facebook is blowing up after last nights games. ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I think they "could" beat either of the teams. But the point is, they were not in the playoff, and they were not in it because they lost two games.


And one to LSU,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> I would have loved for Ga to play yesterday and go to the NC. I love GA just slightly less than I love Clemson.
> 
> Saying that, these are hard numbers to beat. The past three years I have been too drunk to walk to bed after the game....that means that I stayed up until the end.
> 
> View attachment 954509


The only cheerleaders that compare to Bama's are Clemsons,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2018)

Coenen said:


> They didn't need to.
> 
> Again, you guys are making some substantial assumptions about the fairness of the selection process and resulting rankings.


I’m not making assumprions about anything. The selection committee put a 2 loss UGA ahead of OSU. 

I have no problem with UGA not getting in. We lost to LSU.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> And one to LSU,,,,



Dont matter who they lost too. They lost two games, and that was not good enough to get them in.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2018)

Lots of good information in this thread.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 30, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I’m not making assumprions about anything. The selection committee put a 2 loss UGA ahead of OSU.
> 
> I have no problem with UGA not getting in. We lost to LSU.


My point is that the committee didn't seriously have to choose between the two. My supposition is that had ND been out of the picture they'd have found sufficient reason to flip flop UGA and OSU.

The #5 spot was just a bone to throw UGA; I don't think if you took away one of the other playoff teams they'd have moved up one slot as that ranking would seem to suggest.


----------



## Oldstick (Dec 30, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I think they "could" beat either of the teams. But the point is, they were not in the playoff, and they were not in it because they lost two games.



Would have been mighty tough to hold off either AL or OK (or Clemson too for that matter) for 4 quarters yesterday.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 30, 2018)

Coenen said:


> My point is that the committee didn't seriously have to choose between the two. My supposition is that had ND been out of the picture they'd have found sufficient reason to flip flop UGA and OSU.
> 
> The #5 spot was just a bone to throw UGA; I don't think if you took away one of the other playoff teams they'd have moved up one slot as that ranking would seem to suggest.



I said something similar when GA got the 4 slot going into the SEC Championship. The committee [IMO] had a good feeling that GA was going to lose, and if they didn't, it would solidify the top 4 with Bama moving to 4 and all involved would be happy. Well, except for their love child, OSU. 

That was nothing but a bone throw.

In my opinion, the committee was shuffling the deck so the outcome would turn out the way that they wanted to see it. Bama, Clemson, ND and Mr. Heisman.

Woke up this morning to this headline:

_*Why Alabama-Clemson Is So Good For College Football*_
http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...ollege-football-playoff-national-championship

It is for the above reasons that I feel the committee is slanted.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 30, 2018)

Mike81 said:


> I went back and looked at Notre Dame's Schedule and They beat Michigan by 7, Ball State by 8, Vanderbilt by 5, Pittsburg by 5, Northwestern by 10, USC by 7.  These were the close games.  I get it they are undefeated, but how in the world is this team ranked #3 in the country and they don't play a conference Championship game.  They should have never been ranked in the Top 4.  Dawgs should be playing Clemson right now.  Notre Dame SUCKS!


I don't agree that UGA should have been in the playoff, but ND shouldn't have been


----------



## Coenen (Dec 30, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> I said something similar when GA got the 4 slot going into the SEC Championship....


All right, that makes me feel a little less like I'm barking in the dark here! At least I'm not alone.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 30, 2018)

Coenen said:


> All right, that makes me feel a little less like I'm barking in the dark here! At least I'm not alone.



From Dec. 2-

*"The committee put Ga at 4 last week knowing the odds were in Alabama’s favor and they would be moved down. The only way yesterday could have been better for the committe is if Oklahomer would have lost."*

I believe, *believe* with every bone in my body that the committee wanted Bama, Clemson, ND and OSU.

But they will take what they got because what we have is what they wanted the end result to be  a month ago.

Bama Vs Clemson IV


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2018)

Oldstick said:


> Would have been mighty tough to hold off either AL or OK (or Clemson too for that matter) for 4 quarters yesterday.



We held off Alabama longer than anyone else did. Not that it means anything. I said we could, not that we would.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 30, 2018)

I reckon if Georgia falls face first against Texas, we'll have to agree that the POC got the right teams in the playoff after all.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 30, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> I reckon if Georgia falls face first against Texas, we'll have to agree that the POC got the right teams in the playoff after all.


Eh. Meaningless game, meaningless outcome.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 30, 2018)

The real bottom


Coenen said:


> Eh. Meaningless game, meaningless outcome.


if that’s true then Kirby’s not the coach I thought he was. I think what’s on the line is UGA making a statement to the committee.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 30, 2018)

^^^^Like the statement that the Irish made to the committee.^^^


----------



## Duff (Dec 30, 2018)

Coenen said:


> All right, that makes me feel a little less like I'm barking in the dark here! At least I'm not alone.



I’m a Dawg fan and I agree with you. No way the committee was sticking the Dawgs in there before OSU. Can’t say as I blame them. 
Do I think uga is better than ND?  Of course 
Do I think UGA was one of the best 4 teams?  Without a doubt 

We shot ourself in the foot with 2 losses. Period. 

I’d be more pe’od if I was a Buckeye fan. 

Bama has been the best team all season. Hands down. If they lost to the WarTigers and Dawgs, should they have been in?

If the Dawgs were sitting with 1 loss and OSU had 2 and the committee picked OSU, what kind of uproar would there have been?

My gripe is ND. Get in a conference or get out.


----------



## Horns (Dec 30, 2018)

Duff said:


> I’m a Dawg fan and I agree with you. No way the committee was sticking the Dawgs in there before OSU. Can’t say as I blame them.
> Do I think uga is better than ND?  Of course
> Do I think UGA was one of the best 4 teams?  Without a doubt
> 
> ...


Gospel


----------



## bullgator (Dec 30, 2018)

mizzippi jb said:


> ^^^^Like the statement that the Irish made to the committee.^^^


Yea..... NO!  Just the opposite


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 30, 2018)

What’s different between Bama last year and ND this year?
Both didn’t play for a conference championship but got in anyway.
And played less games which is not right.
It’s football, number of games played matters late in the year.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 30, 2018)

bullgator said:


> The real bottom
> 
> if that’s true then Kirby’s not the coach I thought he was. I think what’s on the line is UGA making a statement to the committee.


It's a general statement. 

The only statement UGA needs to make to the committee is winning the SEC.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 31, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> This is a fact. Just like my post was a fact!
> 
> Accept it, quit whining, move on



Whining ... boy you are clueless!  Your post is an opinion and a particularly smelly one.  All you do is troll, because you pull for a loser!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 31, 2018)

The 4 best teams did not get in so the committee blew their stated goal. They gave in to politics and put ND in because they were undefeated even though schedule was weak. The committee did not make the best choice for college football.

Now I would have chosen UGA, but ND was the worst team to ever be chosen IMHO!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2018)

formula1 said:


> The 4 best teams did not get in so the committee blew their stated goal. They gave in to politics and put ND in because they were undefeated even though schedule was weak. The committee did not make the best choice for college football.
> 
> Now I would have chosen UGA, but ND was the worst team to ever be chosen IMHO!


Maybe,,,,but the Dawgs had the losses,,,,


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 31, 2018)

Next season win all of your ballgames, why? Because Saban is most likely to win all of his, and you must be better than or equal too Alabama in the end.

I agree the Playoff committee got it wrong. However, I didn't see them putting a 2 loss Ga. team in ahead of ND, or Ohio State. Even though it was the correct thing to do.

Under the porch life

roll tide


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 31, 2018)

Bama got lucky they didnt have to play the Bulldogs again.Saban said it,we dont want no more.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 31, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> Whining ... boy you are clueless!  Your post is an opinion and a particularly smelly one.  All you do is troll, because you pull for a loser!


Oh Snap!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> Whining ... boy you are clueless!  Your post is an opinion and a particularly smelly one.  All you do is troll, because you pull for a loser!



A loser that's won 3 times as many meaningful games as your mutts.

And you read it right....WHINING...thats all we've heard from the entitlement mentality bunch since Bama started whooping yall with backup qbs.

The refs, the committee, Nick Saban....the list goes on and on but never points to the real fact yall arent in the playoff. LSU and coach O. ????


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> I reckon if Georgia falls face first against Texas, we'll have to agree that the POC got the right teams in the playoff after all.


they got it right to begin with.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2018)

Daily... GO CLEMSON!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> they got it right to begin with.




They sure did. Dawgs lost 2 games and should have been left out. 

I feel bad for Texas cause the Dawgs now have a chip on their shoulder.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2018)

The committee took the 4 most deserving teams.......not the 4 best teams.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2018)

bullgator said:


> The committee took the 4 most deserving teams.......not the 4 best teams.



What they need to be is consistent.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2018)

Duff said:


> My gripe is ND. Get in a conference or get out.



This. ^


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> they got it right to begin with.





bullgator said:


> The committee took the 4 most deserving teams.......not the 4 best teams.



Nope. What they got was the four teams they wanted. Their only regret is it isn't a 5 way playoff so they could stick tOSU in there too.

Until they go to an actual playoff system these meaningless debates will continue and the national championship game will become more meaningless as the bias becomes more clear to the homers.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> What they need to be is consistent.


uga got blown by a 3 loss team.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> uga got blown by a 3 loss team.



And then made Bamer glad to get out of Atlanta in one piece.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> And then made Bamer glad to get out of Atlanta in one piece.


and bama shutout lsu 29-0


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 31, 2018)

uga could beat Okie & ND all day long and twice and Sunday. They were the 3rd best team - but the loss to LSU took them out unless they beat Bama- which they didn't. Not fair but that's the current system. I don't blame the committee.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2018)

doenightmare said:


> uga could beat Okie & ND all day long and twice and Sunday. They were the 3rd best team - but the loss to LSU took them out unless they beat Bama- which they didn't. Not fair but that's the current system. I don't blame the committee.



Sure it's fair. W/L record was determinative this year as it should be every year unless you're going to drop the pretense and go to an actual playoff system. We are a better team than Okie and Goiter Dame but they had better records than us. It's just that simple. 

Of course ND isn't in a conference so they didn't have to face a conference championship game. ND doesn't want to be in a conference. That would dispel all the myth and mystique of ND football and Irish Americans all across the fruited plain would be even more depressed than normal. I can say that because I'm part Irish.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 31, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Sure it's fair. W/L record was determinative this year as it should be every year unless you're going to drop the pretense and go to an actual playoff system. We are a better team than Okie and Goiter Dame but they had better records than us. It's just that simple.
> 
> Of course ND isn't in a conference so they didn't have to face a conference championship game. ND doesn't want to be in a conference. That would dispel all the myth and mystique of ND football and Irish Americans all across the fruited plain would be even more depressed than normal. I can say that because I'm part Irish.



Why do yo


elfiii said:


> Sure it's fair. W/L record was determinative this year as it should be every year unless you're going to drop the pretense and go to an actual playoff system. We are a better team than Okie and Goiter Dame but they had better records than us. It's just that simple.
> 
> Of course ND isn't in a conference so they didn't have to face a conference championship game. ND doesn't want to be in a conference. That would dispel all the myth and mystique of ND football and Irish Americans all across the fruited plain would be even more depressed than normal. I can say that because I'm part Irish.




Good purnt about ND not being in a conference. If they were in the ACC like they are in hoops, Clemson would have destroyed them and they would have been OUT -  opening a spot for uga.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2018)

doenightmare said:


> Good purnt about ND not being in a conference. If they were in the ACC like they are in hoops, Clemson would have destroyed them and they would have been OUT -  opening a spot for uga.



But then they would be a 1 loss team and we would still be a 2 loss team but at least they would have had to compete against an actual football team instead of playing Michigan and Stanford calling it a "tough schedule".


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2018)

elfiii said:


> But then they would be a 1 loss team and we would still be a 2 loss team but at least they would have had to compete against an actual football team instead of playing Michigan and Stanford calling it a "tough schedule".


This,,,,MI and OSU both sux,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2018)

MI =Tom Brady,,,,the best QB in history,,,,arguably,,,,


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Sure it's fair. W/L record was determinative this year as it should be every year unless you're going to drop the pretense and go to an actual playoff system. We are a better team than Okie and Goiter Dame but they had better records than us. It's just that simple.
> 
> Of course ND isn't in a conference so they didn't have to face a conference championship game. ND doesn't want to be in a conference. That would dispel all the myth and mystique of ND football and Irish Americans all across the fruited plain would be even more depressed than normal. I can say that because I'm part Irish.


And they do not want to be in a conference because they do not want to share the money they're making every year from football. Funny thing is, they are a member of the ACC in all other sports. Did y'all know that? Notre Dame joined the ACC in 2014 in all sports except football, which remains independent.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2018)

A majority of Georgia fans think we should be #3. But that same majority knows it is our own fault, that we are not in the playoffs. We still go a game left in a good bowl against a ranked team that beat Oklahoma.


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 31, 2018)

I’m a huge Uga fan. How come every time someone sticks up for Uga, people bombard them and say “quit whining.” 

This is the “Georgia outdoor news” forum.  Not Tennessee, Alabama, auburn....yAda yAda yAda. 

Plain and simple, Norte dame sucks. Uga definitely should’ve been top 4


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> And they do not want to be in a conference because they do not want to share the money they're making every year from football. Funny thing is, they are a member of the ACC in all other sports. Did y'all know that? Notre Dame joined the ACC in 2014 in all sports except football, which remains independent.



All the more reason to not allow them in the playoffs, plus their cupcake schedule.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2018)

elfiii said:


> All the more reason to not allow them in the playoffs, plus their cupcake schedule.


Yup! They've been greedy and playing by their own rules for a long time. They should have to join a conference for football.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2018)

Duff said:


> ’d be more pe’od if I was a Buckeye fan.


Why? We didn't do what we needed to get in.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2018)

elfiii said:


> All the more reason to not allow them in the playoffs, plus their cupcake schedule.


Cupcake schedule? That's kinda like the pot calling the kettle black


----------

